# Thoughts on Helix 5



## jettman96 (Feb 25, 2015)

Looking to see if anyone has any input on the Humminbird Helix 5 setup.  Thinking of going with the SI or DI model.  I know it's a mid-range model but what are your overall thoughts on it's performance.  There don't seem to be a lot of helpful reviews out there yet.

Right now I'm running a Lowrance Elite 7x HDI (no GPS).


----------



## Nothin but Fish (Feb 25, 2015)

*Chad Smith was out with one yesterday*



jettman96 said:


> Looking to see if anyone has any input on the Humminbird Helix 5 setup.  Thinking of going with the SI or DI model.  I know it's a mid-range model but what are your overall thoughts on it's performance.  There don't seem to be a lot of helpful reviews out there yet.
> 
> Right now I'm running a Lowrance Elite 7x HDI (no GPS).



Chad Smith put some pics on Facebook yesterday where he was out with a customer that just bought one. It looked pretty good.


----------



## dturnersr (Feb 25, 2015)

jettman96 said:


> Looking to see if anyone has any input on the Humminbird Helix 5 setup.  Thinking of going with the SI or DI model.  I know it's a mid-range model but what are your overall thoughts on it's performance.  There don't seem to be a lot of helpful reviews out there yet.
> 
> Right now I'm running a Lowrance Elite 7x HDI (no GPS).



I can tell you I have had a ton of feed back from guys who just bought and installed these units.  Every single one of them said the same things about them starting with remarks on the quality of screen images ....it's all positive... well except you have to find them in stock as they are flying off the shelves.


----------



## Randy (Feb 25, 2015)

I am going with the Helix 5 SI just as soon as I find one.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 25, 2015)

I hoped to have mine installed last weekend but ups unfortunately didn't make it.


----------



## chad smith (Feb 25, 2015)

I have been fortunate enough over the last few weeks to play with a ton of helix 5 units and they are an awesome graph for the price range they are in! The picture quality and clarity is out of this world!
Had a friend call me yesturday as he just got his and installed it and got on the water for awhile and I went through the setup with him over the phone and we got it pretty dialed in! Looking at the pictures he sent it needs a little more tweaking but I'd say it looks pretty dang good and the screen shots he sent me were on Max mode as he was fishing deeper then 10ft and he also sent me a picture of what he caught!


You can see all the crappie schooled up over the standing timber

He said he only fished a few hrs!
I will be installing mine today! I'd say the helix units are the best bang for the buck and Humminbird knocked it out of the park with this one!


----------



## jettman96 (Feb 25, 2015)

looks good!  do you know if he has Side imaging unit?


----------



## chad smith (Feb 25, 2015)

He has the Helix 5 SI jettman96


----------



## Rippa Lip (Feb 25, 2015)

Just got mine at Gander Mountain web site.


----------



## jettman96 (Mar 6, 2015)

Broke down and bought my Helix 5 SI this evening at Bass Pro in Macon.  Hope to get it installed this weekend.  The guy behind me in line was buying one too.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Mar 22, 2015)

Anybody got any updates since they've had a little time to get used to the Helix si?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 23, 2015)

Mines awesome except at wot, but I don't have room to get the transducer far enough away from the prop. It has some interference but it awesome at slower speeds.


----------



## jettman96 (Mar 23, 2015)

Unfortunately, I've only had mine out twice and had other boat problems.  So, I haven't really had a chance to play with it and figure it all out. 

Even though the screen quality is VERY good in my opinion. I will warn anyone that is looking at this unit that it lacks screen real estate but that isn't extremely important to me. So, be sure to take a look at it in person from the point of view you will be on your boat. 

If you are new to SI units (like myself) it is really cool to be able to see structure and contours that aren't directly under the boat.

I'm still figuring out the GPS as I haven't been on a lake that is on my Navionics card.

I'm still waiting on my RAM mount to be delivered so right now I have it mounted to the deck in front of me and to the left. I hope the RAM mount will bring it a bit closer to me.

I have a big fishing trip planned 1-5 April so I hope to get a better review for you guys then.

Jett


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 23, 2015)

*Looks like THE unit to get....*

I've read the reviews. I've been wanting to update my electronics to side imaging and figured I just couldn't aford to throw a thousand+ bucks at something for the boat. 
Now I've found THE unit for half that price and can't wait to mount it in my Triton 1653SS (stick steer). I'll buy an adjustable mount to bring it a few inches closer... Can't wait to start marking structure (GPS) and seeing stuff I used to don Scuba gear to check out!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Mar 23, 2015)

Thinking about this SI unit for trolling motor and would really like to hear from folks with that set up. Post some pics if at all possible. I would love to see them and it would be greatly appreciated. I'm new to imaging electronics and zero experience with SI. 
I know screen size is critical on SI and am a little worried about having it standing distance away from me at the bow.


----------



## scottpriest (Mar 23, 2015)

I finally found them in stock at Overtons and ordered one. Was going to install it this weekend and play with it, but upon opening the box I found hummingbird didn't include the mount for the unit. They were great and sent me one in 3 days, but the weekend is over and itll be next weekend before I can play with mine now.


----------



## jettman96 (Mar 23, 2015)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Thinking about this SI unit for trolling motor and would really like to hear from folks with that set up. Post some pics if at all possible. I would love to see them and it would be greatly appreciated. I'm new to imaging electronics and zero experience with SI.
> I know screen size is critical on SI and am a little worried about having it standing distance away from me at the bow.



I would be concerned about standing and looking at the unit from that distance.  I would REALLY recommend going to Bass Pro or some place that has it setup in demo mode.  Step back from the unit at a distance that would roughly equal your height to get an idea on if it may or may not be an issue.  

Another thing to take into consideration is that if you're running this as second system, (to my understanding) it cannot be networked.  Just want to give you a heads up.  

I personally love the unit so far, so don't get me wrong.  But I just want to make sure everyone understands the limitations.


----------



## dsgbqc (Mar 23, 2015)

People trying to get this for SI save your money. I have SI with the 899 and with that screen it still frustrating trying to figure out things on the screen.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Mar 23, 2015)

screen is simply too small for SI IMO.  my phone has a larger screen


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 23, 2015)

I thought by looking at the images on the boxes the screens were pretty big???    anybody got a shot of a screen with something in the pic for scale?


----------



## Bassboy17 (Mar 23, 2015)

GA Ducker - I believe Troy can lead you to a recent post on BBC. There a poster has a few laid out for scale, even has a few cut outs laid out with other HB units for comparison.

 I would help you out but do not remember the time frame or name of that post.

Good luck I will be following this thread for feed back too.

BB17


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Mar 25, 2015)

http://www.bbcboards.net/humminbird-sonar-gps/553575-helix-screen-compared-8xx-series-image.html



> The cell phone below isn't exact but it's very close to the size of the Helix screen. Someone asked for a comparison and I thought about it when looking at units today.....


----------



## Bassboy17 (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks Troy


----------



## jettman96 (Mar 25, 2015)

TroyBoy30 said:


> screen is simply too small for SI IMO.  my phone has a larger screen



I agree the screen is small but for those us that NEVER intend on spending $1000+ on a sonar+GPS unit this is priced right.  

In my experience with this unit so far I have been able to pick up structure and changes in the bottom with the SI feature.

This unit is NOT going to be a good bow mount solution for the "stand-up" fisherman.

For those of us in crappie style (sit-down fishing) boats, like myself, this is a very good option to get a FULL featured GPS+ fishfinder with SI+DI without breaking the bank.

This unit is designed with the budget fisherman in mind.  So, I say don't count it out and get to a place to put your hands on one and size it up for the style fishing and purpose you will be using it for.

Here is a pic with the Helix and my iPhone 5S (with Lifeproof case) for direct comparison.


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 25, 2015)

Ahhh...  That explains the lower price point.  The pic on the box with out scale is very deciving when compared to 5 and 7 series.   I have a 5 series  and I thought the helix was huge compared to mine.  The box must have alot of dead space inside of it, cause when I first saw them I figured they must be priced wrong.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Mar 25, 2015)

i guess it will work for some.  i have enough problems picking out fish on my 1198s.  im fixing to upgrade to garmin 12's if everything works out


----------



## Randy (Mar 25, 2015)

I say if you have the money and a big boat go big.  But in the $500 price range there is no better deal.  Also if you are on a kayak running a smaller 12v battery, this unit is made for you.


----------



## henryc (Mar 25, 2015)

I am running the older 1198 model and I love this unit, especially with the Lakemaster chart! I told a buddy recently who was in the market for a combo unit for his helm on a center console about the Humminbird product. He was a Lowrance guy for many years. He came out and we ran my unit on Lanier for him to get a good look-see. He loved the unit but could not afford to buy the newer 1199 unit as it was out of his price range...So he bought 2 Helix'- 1 to run as a sonar and the other to run as a GPS w/Lakemaster chart. They will be mounted side by side. Very crafty...don't you think?


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Mar 25, 2015)

I could have sold him 2 1198s for slightly more


----------



## Nothin but Fish (Mar 26, 2015)

*Helix*

I didn't spend but a few minutes making maybe 3 passes yesterday using the Helix and the screen snapshots are lower resolution than what you actually see but here are a couple from yesterday. I'll be out over the next few days and will put in some time on the Helix.


----------



## jettman96 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Bill!  I look forward to seeing what you come up with.  Can you share your hardware and software setup?


----------



## Nothin but Fish (Mar 26, 2015)

*Right out of the package.*



jettman96 said:


> Thanks Bill!  I look forward to seeing what you come up with.  Can you share your hardware and software setup?




Helix 5si right out of the box. I am using the 180T ducer that comes with the 999 so I can switch back and forth with out changing ducers. I have a Balzout mount on the console that will allow me to use all of our units.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 26, 2015)

Nothin but Fish said:


> Helix 5si right out of the box. I am using the 180T ducer that comes with the 999 so I can switch back and forth with out changing ducers. I have a Balzout mount on the console that will allow me to use all of our units.



The balzout is universal for HB? I'd like to dump my stock bracket as it vibrates the unit like crazy at low RPM.


----------



## Nothin but Fish (Mar 26, 2015)

*Not stock or even sold by us*



StripeRR HunteRR said:


> The balzout is universal for HB? I'd like to dump my stock bracket as it vibrates the unit like crazy at low RPM.



The Balzout is available from many places http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/BalZout_Electronics_Mounts_/descpage-BALZ.html


----------



## jettman96 (Mar 26, 2015)

I like that mount but they sure aren't cheap.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 26, 2015)

Nothin but Fish said:


> The Balzout is available from many places http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/BalZout_Electronics_Mounts_/descpage-BALZ.html



Nevermind, TW had the fitment information hidden in an embedded scroll bar. It says it will work with 800 series and above, so I'll have to take a good look at my 859 when I get home. 

Thanks, Bill. 

Glad to see that you're back home and seem to have brought some of that Cali weather you've been enjoying back with you.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Mar 26, 2015)

shame the screen aint as big as those screen shots and they wont allow you to remove the data bar.  thats a lot of wasted space even on my 1198's.  even worse on a 5 inch screen.  that makes it a 4 inch screen


----------



## Nothin but Fish (Mar 26, 2015)

*Balzout*



StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Nevermind, TW had the fitment information hidden in an embedded scroll bar. It says it will work with 800 series and above, so I'll have to take a good look at my 859 when I get home.
> 
> Thanks, Bill.
> 
> Glad to see that you're back home and seem to have brought some of that Cali weather you've been enjoying back with you.



They now have brackets for all Humminbird units although TW might not be stocking the plates.


----------



## jettman96 (Mar 26, 2015)

TroyBoy30 said:


> shame the screen aint as big as those screen shots and they wont allow you to remove the data bar.  thats a lot of wasted space even on my 1198's.  even worse on a 5 inch screen.  that makes it a 4 inch screen



Actually you can remove the data bar.


----------



## TincanMan (Mar 26, 2015)

How do you do it?  I've tried deselecting the individual readouts (time,temp,volt etc) but that doesn't seem to work.  I've got an 899.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Mar 27, 2015)

jettman96 said:


> Actually you can remove the data bar.



unless they are different than the core units, you cannot

you can remove some of them in some views like SI, but not in others.  something we have asked for for years is proper overlayes, but you can only get that if you upgrade to an onix

one example


----------



## jettman96 (Mar 27, 2015)

I did verify... it seems the only screen that you can remove the readouts is on the SI screen.  When you remove it from the SI screen, there is a temp and depth overlay that remains but without the white box.  

That's crazy that you can't remove it from other screens.  Seems like it would be easy enough to add to the firmware.


----------



## TincanMan (Mar 27, 2015)

Agreed. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## jettman96 (Mar 27, 2015)

Well that was a bit of an upset.  Austin Kayak just called to tell me that RAM Mount was supposed to deliver the Helix 5 Mounts this week but just got word that they won't get them until mid May...  ugh.  

I'm using some redneck ingenuity and working on a PVC mount.  But I am curious if anyone can confirm if this thing will fit on a "universal" fishfinder mount.

I like the Balzout mount but it's pretty spendy and I'm not sure it will get here in time for my fishing trip next week.

Thanks,
Nik


----------



## Randy (Mar 27, 2015)

Order directly from Ram?


----------



## rnvinc (Mar 27, 2015)

Credit to Doug V 





Rickie


----------



## quackaholic (Mar 27, 2015)

I had a piece of 1/4 inch aluminum and marked the holes on the bracket and got the cheap standard ram mount and marked the holes on it drilled them out and bolted them together turned out pretty nice compared to my ram mount for my lowarance I have a picture but do not know how to upload


----------



## jettman96 (Mar 27, 2015)

Ram shows it in preorder status for 1 April 2015.  They also want $20 for shipping... I have a fundamental problem with that.


----------



## jettman96 (Mar 27, 2015)

rnvinc said:


> Credit to Doug V
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rickie,

Are those the mounting dimensions for the holes on the Gimball mount?

Thanks for all the feedback guys!


----------



## rnvinc (Mar 27, 2015)

jettman96 said:


> Rickie,
> 
> Are those the mounting dimensions for the holes on the Gimball mount?
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback guys!



Those are actual screen size comparisons ...

Notice the pixel count is the same as the 800 and 900 series units ...

This means the pixel density is higher in the Helix  ...(Pixels/square inch) ... 

Here are the pixel densities of the core units ...

The 798 has 31,170.5 pixels per square inch. 
The 898 has 17,533.4 pixels per square inch 
The 998 has 12,755.7 pixels per square inch 
The 1198 has 8,858.2 pixels per square inch 

The Helix specs are ...:

480 x 800 = 384,000 total pixels 
3" x 4.6" = 13.8" square inches (unverified)

384,000 divided by 13.8 = 27,826 pixels density per square inch ...

So the Helix pixel density resolution is almost as high as the 798 ...and higher that the 800/900/1100 series units ...

Rickie


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yea humminbird resolutions have never been much to write home about. Even the onix 10 is lower than several other 10 inch units like the garmin 7610xsv


----------



## littlejon (Mar 28, 2015)

What a great unit for my needs and application. Love the screen size. Can the transducer mount to a trolling motor without getting interference? If so does it come with the bracket for the trolling motor or is it sold separately ?


----------



## rnvinc (Mar 28, 2015)

littlejon said:


> What a great unit for my needs and application. Love the screen size. Can the transducer mount to a trolling motor without getting interference? If so does it come with the bracket for the trolling motor or is it sold separately ?



For a TM application you would want to call HB before you installed the stock XNT 9 SI 180 T (Compact SI) (transom mount) and trade it for the XTM 9 SI 180 T (Compact SI) (TM puck) ...

The XTM 9 SI 180 T has the puck style housing that mounts directly to the foot of the TM and it has extra shielding for combatting TM EFI/RFI ... 

http://www.humminbird.com/Products/XTM-9-SI-180-T/

The stock xducer eligible for trade must be unused ... 

Rickie


----------



## jettman96 (Apr 7, 2015)

The Helix is very good in my opinion as well.. Lake George/St. Johns River as it turns out is not a very good place to test the SI features of the Helix in my opinion.  The places we went while we were there didn't hold a lot of structure and very flat bottoms  and this time of year it seemed as though most of fish were very shallow (we caught all of our bream with our bait only about 12" under our bobbers and bass were tearing up the bottom of the lily pads).  On top of all of that, I am an amateur at best when it comes to Fishfinders and especially SI.

That being said...  

I was pleasantly surprised with the screen quality.  Even with full sun light glaring on the screen it was less visible but it was still pretty decent.  But I fully understand why a larger screen for the SI feature would be appreciated (for my needs it works fine).

I played with a lot of the settings to get the unit customized for my needs while trying to do a bunch of fishing and helping my little girl fish as well.  Playing with the Helix played second fiddle to the trip.

I do wish I could change the icon for the vessel on the Navigation screen.  That seems like a small deal but the icon is simply a red outline of boat shape.  Which becomes difficult to see in certain light conditions.

I didn't get much time to play with the other settings for the Sonar, and DI features.

That's it for now but I'll try to add some more thoughts as time goes on and I can get some more fishing time.


----------



## jerseycat9 (Apr 7, 2015)

I am going to put one on my boat this summer and move the bigger unit to the bow. I pretty much need it for the lake map and traditional sonar. Anyone know if the transducer port on the helix will accept the same transducer cables as the 999 series?


----------



## rnvinc (Apr 7, 2015)

jerseycat9 said:


> Anyone know if the transducer port on the helix will accept the same transducer cables as the 999 series?



Yes the Helix can use the XHS 9 HDSI 180 T that comes standard with the 999 ... 

The XHS 9 HDSI 180 T has SI frequency functionality for 455kHz and 800kHz ...but the Helix cannot utilize the 800kHz frequency because the Helix doesn't have the circuitry to transmit the 800kHz ...

The 455kHz frequency of the XHS 9 HDSI 180 T thru the Helix will render somewhat better SI detail than the stock XNT 9 SI 180 T because of the longer SI piezoes ... (Longer SI piezoes create a thinner SI beam = more detail) ... 

Rickie


----------



## chewy32 (Jun 14, 2015)

The helix is not listed on the newest south east lake master chip does it still work? Or did I just miss it


----------



## rnvinc (Jun 14, 2015)

chewy32 said:


> The helix is not listed on the newest south east lake master chip does it still work? Or did I just miss it



http://www.humminbird.com/WorkArea/DownloadAsset.aspx?id=5730

Rickie


----------

